# The Hair!



## HitenNainaney (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey Everyone, The picture below was from a series of beauty shots i was doing for the models portfolio, However the beauty of her hair led me to move back a bit a frame her face with her hair. 

I haven't done many beauty shots before....er.....Rather, I haven't done any beauty shots before. 

So any CC would be appreciated!

Cheers!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 23, 2014)

Very nice - the only [VERY] minor nit I have is that you might want to clean up a couple of the stray hairs that are across her right eye.  A general suggestion is to keep your studio lights a little brighter so that your subjects don't have quite such dilated pupils.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 23, 2014)

gorgeous. Clam-shell light. What was the main?


----------



## Designer (Mar 23, 2014)

This seems cropped too tightly.  A little more breathing room would be nice.  Also, the model should be projecting some personality.


----------



## Virgil (Mar 23, 2014)

I think its a great shot... Well done


----------



## HitenNainaney (Mar 24, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Very nice - the only [VERY] minor nit I have is that you might want to clean up a couple of the stray hairs that are across her right eye.  A general suggestion is to keep your studio lights a little brighter so that your subjects don't have quite such dilated pupils.



Thanks tirediron, I will clean that up, and make sure the lights are brighter next time. That's a great suggestion ! Thanks for that!



Trever1t said:


> gorgeous. Clam-shell light. What was the main?



Thanks, it's a beauty dish to the top and a reflector at the bottom.




Designer said:


> This seems cropped too tightly.  A little more breathing room would be nice.  Also, the model should be projecting some personality.



Thanks for that designer, I will try one like you mentioned for the next shoot 




Virgil said:


> I think its a great shot... Well done



Thanks ! 


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------

